# My LGD Update!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have had my LGD Macey for 5 months now an she has exceeded my expectations. When I first brought her home my goats were scared stiff of her. Wasnt just a month later I found her in the shelter in the middle of a pile of sleeping goats. You couldnt tell where the goat began an where the dog ended. Now when she barks the goats dont even look around they just head for the holding pen an if they come out too soon for her comfort she will move then back until she feels its safe for them to go out to pasture. She is very smart an loves my 2 legged kids to death. I love this breed an I am back on the waiting list to get a male from the same parents as her. (they both will be fixed.) Another thing is she is always with the herd. She has no desire to be roaming the country side like some LGDs do. Also she does not like her goats to fight an if they do she tends to break it up. My plans for her is to become the protector of the babies I wean. She tried stealing my bottle baby an she woulnt allow another goat within 5ft of the baby. 

I added some pics from last week. She will be 8 months old the end of May. 
First pic if you look close enough you can see her. Most of the time during the day when the goats are out to pasture you dont see her.

Second pic I called to her just to make her get up an do something lol.
Third pic is of her an HER bottle baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Macey sounds like a real gem!
One of my boys wont let anyone else near a bottle baby either, but that's only while kid is being fed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

She sounds wonderful, just like an LGD should. 

A little caution (laughable caution) about her not liking the goats to fight: The German Shepherd I had, Cherokee (Died from mocasin bite.) would break up everything she thought looked like a fight (goats as well as fowl); and this included the mating rituals. ROFL


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> She sounds wonderful, just like an LGD should.
> 
> A little caution (laughable caution) about her not liking the goats to fight: The German Shepherd I had, Cherokee (Died from mocasin bite.) would break up everything she thought looked like a fight (goats as well as fowl); and this included the mating rituals. ROFL


I never thought about that. I will keep an eye on her to make sure she isnt messing with the baby production around here.

I know some ppl dont like the consistant barking that LGD do, but I will lay awake at night listening to her bark an growl. The coyotes moved thur about midnight last night an thats when you really get to hear her have a fit. She has a very scary an beautiful bark!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah the one guy will break up fights. He tore the ear of a buck pretty bad during breeding season. 
Bucks now stay where he cant protect his girls from buck's advances.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice, MMiller, that you like to hear your dog bark at all hours of the night. I differ significantly; so it's a good thing my little Karakachan is not so inclined!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If she was close to the house doin it I wouldnt like it either. But the coyotes like to cross at the back of my pasture so when i do hear her its distant.


----------

